# Auckland Panoramic



## GaabNZ (Mar 2, 2015)

20 shot panoramic stitch of Auckland. Taken from the viewing platform at the top of the dormant volcano, Rangitoto



Auckland panoramic 20 shot by gaabNZ, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Mar 2, 2015)

Nicely done, GaabNZ


----------

